# Introducing My Pack (Image Heavy)



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

So when I joined the forum, I never really introduced my dogs. I've posted a few pictures, on some threads, but maybe you guys would be interested in "meeting" them?
_Sorry for so many pictures..._

*Boss Man*
This dog is a ball of energy, wrapped in love. If he isn't flying around the house, then he's sitting next to me, giving kisses. 
I rescued him from people whose female dog had an "oops" litter, on her first heat. The mother dog wouldn't let the litter (12 pups) nurse after about 2-3 weeks. The owners decided to feed the puppies dry (no water added), junk adult dog food. They found homes for all but 3 pups, Boss being one of the 3. We were told they would "get rid of the last 3 somehow". I really hate to think of exactly what they meant by that. Thankfully, they were able to find homes for the other 2 puppies.
From the age of 6 months, to about 1 1/2 years he suffered with Pano off and on, but thankfully that went away!
Boss has grown into a strong, handsome boy, in my opinion - though I'm a bit biased,lol. His favorite activities are using his spring pole, zooming around the backyard, and stealing my pillow at night. I'm currently teaching him to drag a tire, which is going moderately well. He does get a bit nervous with the noise, but I think he'll get used to it in time.

The day he came home. He was about 4 weeks old:









Clearly a very modest dog.../endsarcasm:









"Really, mom? This is work, not a photo op!":









"How you doin'?":









*Jacoby Duke*
Meet Velcro, oh... I mean Coby. If he could be permanently attached to my hip, he wouldn't hesitate. He's the clown of my little pack. He's also the resident counter surfer, but we won't go there. 
He came to us by way of an online classifieds website. There was a family who had to find him a new home because they couldn't give him enough attention. After talking to the family, we found out that they had Coby outside in winter (we have -very- harsh winters here), from 3 months to 6 months old. They'd put him out at 5 am, in a small kennel without food or water (he had to eat snow to stay hydrated), then take him in at 7 pm. They would feed him, then put him in a crate that was two sizes too small. When we got him, we were told his name was Bob, but he didn't associate with the name -at all-, so he got a new name!
Like Boss, he's also learning to drag a tire. He has so much energy, and tire dragging really helps out with that. He took to pulling, like a fish in water!

"Yay! I killed the ball!":









I wasn't joking when I said he's the clown:









"Hurry up! I want to keep going!":










*Stormy Skies*
Stormy has the personality of a grumpy old man, though he's only 5 years old. 
He's yet another rescue! My mom's friend told us about a litter of pups that needed homes. She was taking one, and had found homes for 5 other puppies, but nobody wanted Stormy. Why? Because the person with the pups thought he was having seizures. We had previously had an epileptic dog, so after witnessing Stormy "having a seizure", we knew it wasn't the case. Just to be safe, we mentioned it at his first vet appointment, the vet agreed that he wasn't epileptic, it was just him shivering because he was cold. Anyways, the owner of the litter had been feeding the puppies nothing but hot dogs, after they were weaned, and her 15+ year old child was kicking the puppies. -_- Not cool. 
Stormy is the canine version of the Energizer Bunny. He just keeps going, and going, and...you get the idea!

When we first got him (I realize the bone is way too big for him. It was for the Lab we had at the time):









Radar ears!:









"Must. Get. Toy.":


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

They're all gorgeous but STORMY!!! What a darling! I have such a soft spot for scruffy scrappy terrier/toy dogs <3


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome family! Thanks for sharing  I've never, ever heard ONE person on this Forum say, "Enough with the pictures! Stop! No more cute doggy faces!" I don't think you need to apologize at all. :becky:


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice assortment of pups!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

WOw great stories and yeah i have a soft spot for the scruffy terriers- geese where do you live, those people you got the dogs from seem very un politically correct (dogs are huge in CA), but at least they gave away the pups and didnt kill them...


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

They are all so cute! And I agree: there's no such thing as too many cute dog photos.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Great stories, and great to meet them all! All adorable <3


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone ^.^

Oh no such thing as too many dog pictures, eh? Fine, fine I shall upload some more when I take more. You all have been warned.  lol

BernerMax: I'm not 100% sure if they planned on killing the pups, or if they just meant they would take them to the shelter, but it did sound menacing when they said it :/ It's not a very common thing here, to hear of people killing puppies.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good looking group! I really like your signature. Did you draw it?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Thanks everyone ^.^
> 
> Oh no such thing as too many dog pictures, eh? Fine, fine I shall upload some more when I take more. You all have been warned.  lol


Bring 'em on!! heeheehee :bounce:


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Love the photos!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Good looking group! I really like your signature. Did you draw it?


I -wish- I could draw like that...I can barely draw a stick person,lol I play an online dog sim game, and another player drew it for me.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I took Jacoby to the park today. Ah, it's so nice to have 40 degree weather, as opposed to the negative numbers it has been lately!


If I had one with that could be granted, I'd wish that the jerk that "got rid of" Coby could see this photo. He just looks so free and happy, I think it's my new favorite picture of him.
Attached to the photo would be a note: Look at this dog. This is the puppy -you- neglected, starved, and abused. Once a cowering rack of ribs, he's turned into a confident (sometimes too confident), free spirit. I sincerely wish I could've rescued his parents from you too. I'm sure they also have absolutely no vet visits, exercise, or love - just like Coby, when you had him.


















Soo...when is this freaking snow supposed to leave?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

What a cutie! Love them hounds


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks 
Ah me too! The big, floppy ears, and the baying! Just...adorable,lol


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a cutie - he looks GREAT! He is in awesome shape - good job!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you -so- much, BellaPup! I really appreciate hearing that, because after not being able to exercise him (any of them) this winter much, Jacoby had really gained some weight. I'd like him to lose just a little bit more, but he's getting there.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to end up turning this thread into a picture thread, instead of just for introductions.

These are from a week(ish) ago. I took Jacoby and Boss to the lake, and thought these two pictures came out pretty good!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally your signature makes sense ;p haha.
Love the dogs and the stories, you must have a soft spot for dogs in need.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks 
Ah yes, I do. I love all dogs, regardless of what they've been through, but something about a dog that needs someone just really reaches out to me.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

*sigh* Jacoby, can you just -try- to act dignified? Just once, ya goofball?








Yes. Much better, brat.








Wee! Summertime muscles are starting to show!








The face of pure happiness.








Me: Boss...look at the camera!
Boss: Nope. There's a reeeeeally pretty girl dog over there!








Thanks for looking at the pictures of my "brothers".
...I'm going back to sleep once she gets this stupid camera out of my face.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love your pack. They all seem like such characters.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Your dog pack is so cool looking. love reading the stories on each of them


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. 

And yes, jade, they certainly are characters,lol


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

My mom and I decided to do something simple for Mother's Day. So, we took Boss and Stormy to this big field. The boys ran around, chasing a tennis ball, while mom and I relaxed and watched. After that, it was picture time! I have a slight obsession with taking pictures "too often". >.>


----------

